# Eure besten Meerforellensköder



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2005)

Hi Meerforellensüchtige #h 
Wollte euch doch einmal hier bitten eure fängigsten Meerforellenköder mit einem schönen Bild reinzusetzen. Dauernd sehen wir schöne Fische von euch, aber keine Bilder von den Ködern. :m  Das wollte ich einmal mit diesem Thread ändern. #6 
Ich hoffe ihr macht alle einmal mit. |wavey: 
Ich hänge meine einmal hier schon mal mit ran.

Sven


----------



## Medo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ich weiss sven...

design by....

kannste auch unter..... erwerben...


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

????

Sven


----------



## Pepe (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

vielleicht EIGENWERBUNG???
Pepe


----------



## pma-angeln (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo Boardies, 
nicht meckern sondern Eure Bilder wollen wir sehen und zu welcher Jahreszeit Ihr welchen Köder und Farbe verwendet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich denke einmal, das ich hier keine Werbung betreibe, sondern nach euren besten Ködern gefragt habe. Und davon gibt es ja mehr als genug.
Oder ist jeder von euch dagestellten Blinker/Wobbler dann Werbung?
Im Meerforellenthread stehen ja auch die Köder dabei,womit ihr die Mefos erlegt habt, leider nur nicht als Foto und das wollte ich ja eigentlich mit diesem Thread bewirken.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Power Bait


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Oh-Nemo
 #6  :m 

Hab auch mal `ne Frage... Hat schon mal einer mit dem Stripper gefischt? Ich find, der sieht so schei..e aus!!! Dachte zuerst der wurde falsch herum montiert |kopfkrat . Aber der gehört so.


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oh-Nemo
> #6  :m
> 
> Hab auch mal `ne Frage... Hat schon mal einer mit dem Stripper gefischt? Ich find, der sieht so schei..e aus!!! Dachte zuerst der wurde falsch herum montiert |kopfkrat . Aber der gehört so.


#h Marci,
hast mal n Bild?


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Jupp, hier isser :


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Marcel die Stripper sind sehr gut. Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit äußerst fängig.

Sven


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Aber durch die Form fliegt der doch für`Ars..., oder?


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

So ein Ding hat doch letztens einer "neben" mir in ca. 8gramm gefischt.


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Du kommst nicht kannst soweit damit, das ist wohl wahr. Aber das macht nichts, denn die meisten Mefos habe ich dicht am Ufer gefangen. Nur ca. 20% haben weit draußen gebissen. Ich persönlich werde mir noch einige davon zulegen.

Sven


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich hab den auch... bisher allerdings OHNE Erfolg eingesetzt, soll ja aber sooo fängig sein - zumindest was Krautschlickkram betrifft    #q 

Das Flugverhalten finde ich auch etwas merkwürdig. Der driftet beim werfen immer in ne andere Richtung ab.


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Fragt einmal Blauortsand zu dem Stripper. Der kann bestimmt etwas mehr dazu sagen, was Flug und Laufverhalten angeht.

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin,
an den Wurfeigenschaften vom Stripper kann man sicherlich nörgeln aber was der an Pluspunkten in der Luft verliert, holt er im Wasser allemal wieder rein. Der läuft nämlich wie 'ne 1. Da kommt so leicht keine Frorelle dran vorbei.


----------



## Medo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt einmal Blauortsand zu dem Stripper. Der kann bestimmt etwas mehr dazu sagen, was Flug und Laufverhalten angeht.


 
hehe sven:q :q 

ich wusste garnicht, das unser sanftmütiger jelle so gemein|smash: zu strippern ist.

liegt wohl daran|thinkerg: das er mehr auf stripper*innen *steht:q

Taaatüüüütaaaaataaaaa


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hehe wer weiß das schon so genau.  

Sven


----------



## Medo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe wer weiß das schon so genau.
> 
> Sven


 

Jelle..... guck mal hier...

musst du uns da nicht was erklären:q |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Kein Kommentar!

Der Blinker liegt aufjedenfall seit letztem Herbst immer mit in der Box!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

.....was mir an den Dingern am meisten imponiert, sind die im rechten Bild montierten Haken


----------



## Nordangler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Lasst bloß meinen lieben Jelle in Frieden. 
Den habe ich nämlich lieb.!!!! Andersrum habe ich ja alle lieb im Board.

Dorschdiggler? VMC?

Sven


----------



## theactor (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

klar ist das Ding flugtechnisch eine Katastrophe und nicht geeignet, Snaps-like den Fisch weit draußen aufzuspüren. Dafür habe ich noch nie einen aktiveren Blinker im Wasser gesehen, der völlig "unvorhersehbar" zu allen möglichen Seiten ausbricht... #6


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin Petrijünger !

Also - ich finde den Stripper auch toll.Brachte schon einige Fänge ein, wenn nichts anderes lief.

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das der mit "Augen" besser fängt.Da ich keine
Version mit Augen zum kaufen gefunden habe, musste ich also basteln.

Hat jemand ne Adresse für mich wo's den zu kaufen gibt  |kopfkrat 

> Blauortsand vielleicht ? Oder sind die tollen Stripper auf deinem Foto
"Eigenkreationen" ?   

muntä bleim,

Georg


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> Hat jemand ne Adresse für mich wo's den zu kaufen gibt
> 
> > Blauortsand vielleicht ? Oder sind die tollen Stripper auf deinem Foto
> "Eigenkreationen" ?



Sind selbstbeklebt und besprüht! Ich glaube aber, dass es Nachbauten vom Stripper gibt die dann auch mit Augen und verschiedenen farbnouancen angeboten werden! Das Original meine ich ist nur in weiß erhältlich hat aber auch so aufjedenfall schon seine Fische gefangen!


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin Jelle,
wenn Du die Teile mit Folie beklebst, lackierst Du danach noch mal mit Klarlack drüber??? 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## folkfriend (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Sind selbstbeklebt und besprüht! Ich glaube aber, dass es Nachbauten vom Stripper gibt die dann auch mit Augen und verschiedenen farbnouancen angeboten werden! Das Original meine ich ist nur in weiß erhältlich hat aber auch so aufjedenfall schon seine Fische gefangen!



Moin Moin !
Wo krieg ich den so`ne Aufkleber her |kopfkrat

Reicht eventuell auch ein Klecks mit `nem Edding.

Ich habe gelesen das der Stripper im Winter gut fängt.
Hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem Köder, in welcher Zeit bzw. Wassertemperatur verwendet ihr ihn ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ja mache ich Heiko aber da ist auch noch nicht alles Optimal bei den Strippern hält alles relativ gut aber auf den weißen Snaps kriegt man nicht so leicht alles zum halten da muß ich noch weiterexperimentieren habe mir aufjedenfall wieder neue Klebstöffchen besorgt!!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Sind selbstbeklebt und besprüht! Ich glaube aber, dass es Nachbauten vom Stripper gibt die dann auch mit Augen und verschiedenen farbnouancen angeboten werden! Das Original meine ich ist nur in weiß erhältlich hat aber auch so aufjedenfall schon seine Fische gefangen!




Hut ab, Maitre der Blinker-Createure  :q  und vielen Dank für die schnelle Info !

Muss ich auf jeden Fall auch mal testen.Das mit dem Aufkleben der Augen hab ich ja auch schon gemacht.

Mit welcher Farbe lackierst Du die? Was Bestimmtes ? Noch'n Tipp für mich ?

Vielen Dank, Georg.


P.S. Sag mal, sitzt Du auch im Büro und kommst nicht zum Arbeiten, weil das Anglerboard so spannend ist ? :q


----------



## Haeck (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ goeddoek

guckst du hier:

http://www.khdfishing.de/eisen/strip.html

ACHTUNG !!! sieht zwar toll aus, aber es handelt sich bei dieser abbildung um eine kopie u. zwar um eine schlechte. im vergleich zum original gibt es einen gravierenden unterschied im laufverhalten, der allein aus der form des blinkers resultiert. das original ist mehr gebogen, wodurch dem blinker erst sein typisches laufverhalten, das ausbrechen, gegeben wird. das laufverhalten dieses modells ähnelt mehr dem schwänzeln eines salty's o. grizzly's !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> P.S. Sag mal, sitzt Du auch im Büro und kommst nicht zum Arbeiten, weil das Anglerboard so spannend ist ?



Ich sitze eher im Büro und komme nicht zum Angeln weil ich leider noch ein bisserl tun soll!

Beim Lackieren habe ich bislang verschienste Lacke verwendet aber ich werde mir in der nächsten Zeit mal Airbrushequipment zulegen!

Die Reflexfolien gibt es von den verschiendensten Herstellern im gut sortierten Angelladen oder Versand ansonsten lohnt natürlich auch der Besuch von Bastelläden da ist immer was für die Angelnde Zunft drin!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Blauortsand und haeck  #6 


Jungs, ihr seid Suuuper !

Ruckzuck so viele gute Infos ! Ich liebe das anglerboard  :m 

Heute nachmittag wird sofort gebastelt  


Nochmals vielen Dank, 

Georg


----------



## MefoFan (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin Leute,
der Stripper ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder. Ich habe mir schon vor 2 oder 3
Jahren ein paar Exemplare auf Fünen gekauft. Ich finde das er gar nicht so schlecht fliegt, wie hier geschrieben wird. Leider muß ich sagen das er schnell rostet, sobald der dünne Lack ab ist.

In Dänemark ist einer er DER Topköder auf Mefo...

Siehe in einer groben Statistik unter Model:
http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?...metode=Spin&geografisk=&sted=&fangst=Havørred

Wenn ich ein bißchen mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mal ein Foto meiner Lieblingsköder machen und hier reinstellen.

Schön` Gruß
mefofan


----------



## Nordangler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Danke Mefofan. Freue mich schon auf die Fotos.
Ich muß auch noch das eine oder andere Foto machen.
Wollte heute los, aber weiß, was mir heute alles am Strand abfrieren würde. Da bleibe ich doch liebe mit meiner tiefen Stimme zu Hause am warmen Kamin.

Sven


----------



## Awel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo,

also ich habe bisher ALLE meine Meerforellen mit dem Eitz Fly 17g kupfer/schwarz gefangen ;-)

Awel


----------



## Waveman (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin zusammen,
ich fische den Stripper nun seit 2 Jahren und bin ziemlich begeistert. OK, das Teil fliegt keine hundert Meter, muß es ja auch nicht da, wie wir ja alle wissen unser geliebtes Silber oft genug kurz unter Land zuschlägt. Vom BB aus sind die Flugeigenschaften eh zweitrangig. Da es die Teile nur in unschuldigen weiß gibt, habe ich meine auch lackiert. Mist jetzt hab ich extra nen Foto gemacht und hab keine Ahnung wie ich die hier reinbekomme ... Nun hab ich das Bild kopiert und hier eingefügt|kopfkrat na ob das so richtig ist ...???
Gruß an alle
waveman


----------



## Nordangler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Awel Foto mit rein setzen von den Blinkern. bitteeeeee!!!

Waveman: gutes Foto  daaaanke

Bitte auch die anderen eure fängigsten Blinker und Wobbler mit reinsetzen

Sven


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo Stripperfreunde,
ich bin sicher, das der Stripper fängt weil er weiß ist!  Endlich mal ein Hersteller, der um seinen Köder weiß und der nicht die "Augen der Angler" sondern die Fische fangen will.  Die Nachahmer werden aber sicher diese "Lücke" schließen und das Farbgefühl der Angler
wird ihre Kassen füllen.


----------



## MefoFan (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Dolfin
da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, auch hier in der Mefo-Statistik ist die Farbe weiß (auf dänisch :hvid) an erster Stelle . Siehe unter Farver...

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?...metode=Spin&geografisk=&sted=&fangst=Havørred

Gruß MefoFan


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> ich bin sicher, das der Stripper fängt weil er weiß ist! Endlich mal ein Hersteller, der um seinen Köder weiß und der nicht die "Augen der Angler" sondern die Fische fangen will



Denke auch, dass weiß aufjedenfall eine Topfarbe (Topkontrast) für die Meerforellen ist genauso wie schwarz zum Beispiel auch stark unterschätzt wird gerade an Sonnentagen ist Schwarz oftmals sehr gut!
Ich denke aber, dass der Stripper in erster Linie wegen seines guten Spieles fängt und dann nur in zweiter Linie wegen der Köderfarbe.
Gerade aber bei Sonnenschein fische ich auch besonders gerne reflektierende Köder und da kamen dann die Klebefolien aber wahrscheinlich ist das so wie Dolfin das sagt und der Rest reine Kopfsache!
Aufjedenfall habe ich mit Reinweiß schon gut gefangen aber mit den anderen Farben halt auch und so habe ich dann zuhause immer was zum basteln macht ja auch Spass und vorallendingen macht mir eine Meerforelle auf einen selbergestalteten Köder mehr Spass als auf einen anderen ähnlich wie beim Fliegenfischen mit den Fliegen!


----------



## MefoFan (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

So hab´mal ein Foto gemacht ist etwas unscharf geworden  
Mal sehen ob das klappt ...


----------



## Nordangler (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Mefofan ist gut geworden.

Sven


----------



## theactor (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

my beloved TAK




und Spöket


----------



## steve71 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich habe den weißen Stripper in 13 g und in 22 g in Gebrauch. Seltsamer Weise habe ich mit dem 13 g Modell noch keinen Fisch gefangen, aber mit dem 22er abder schon richtig gut!
Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß weiße Blinker gerade bei kaltem Wasser sehr erfolgreich sind!
Ich habe mir meine Jensen Seatrout-Blinker in weiß umlackiert(ursprünglich mit Holografiefolie beklebt). Seitdem fange ich deutlich besser damit.
Und beim Schleppen möchte ich nicht auf meine weißen Breakpoint verzichten...

Gruß Steve


----------



## Nordangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Wie Jelle schon sagte, weiß und schwarz sollte man als Farbgebung nicht unterschätzen. Ich nutze Wobbler auch als schwarz und weiß und die Mefos mögen sie, ob wohl mein Favorit ist mein schwuchteliger Wobbler in schwarz-silberglitter-pink.
An den glaube ich und habe diesen Winter schon einige Mefos überlistet.

Sven


----------



## Waveman (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich lackiere meine Blinker doch in erster Linie nur, damit ich mich abends in meinen Bastelkeller zurückziehen kann ... Einige Stripper hab ich bestimmt schon viermal umlackiert ... |supergri |supergri |supergri 

waveman


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich glaube bei Farben nicht sehr viel. Es gibt grundlegende Untrschiede bei hellem oder diesigem Wetter, auch zur Tageszeit. Das habe ich zumindest beim Trolling bemerkt. Was ich mir aber überhauptnicht vorstellen kann, dass die Forellen so strukturiert sehen, wie es der Ködermarkt den Anglern vorlebt. Der größte Lacher dabei sind für mich Holofolien. Der Glaube versetzt aber Berge.
Wenn dann jemand erzählt, er habe alle seine Forellen mit einem bestimmten Köder gefangen, kann ich dazu nur sagen: Du ahnst ja garnicht, wieviele Fische du dadurch nicht gefangen hast. Letztendlich fängt nur der Köder, der im Wasser ist. Um da wirklich vergleichen zu können, müßte man jedem Köder die gleiche Zeit geben. Aber wie läuft es meistens: Der Neue wird angeknotet und eine halbe Stunde gefischt. Dann kommt wieder der "Köder des Vertrauens" und wird 3 Stunden gefischt, fängt einen Fisch - und: Na also, der Liebling hats mal wieder geschafft.
Trollingangler haben dabei einen riesen Vorteil: Sie können mehrere Ködertypen und Köderfarben an der nahezu gleichen Montage bei gleichen Geschwindigkeiten (!!! Auch für Spinnangler eine wichtigere Frage als Farben!!) vergleichen


----------



## detlefb (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				steve71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß weiße Blinker gerade bei kaltem Wasser sehr erfolgreich sind!
> Gruß Steve



Jepp, diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Marke:siehe Avatar #6


----------



## Schweißsocke (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Über die Farbgebung von Meerforellenblinkern und -wobblern habe ich mich mit meinen meerforellenverückten Kumpeln schon vor über 10 Jahren die Köpfe heiß geredet. Wir haben damals beschlossen, eine Statistik zu führen, in der wir alle Fänge mit Köderart, Ködergewicht, Köderfarbe, Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur, Windrichtung, Bewölkung und Lufttemperatur eingetragen haben. Diesen Januar haben wir die Daten von über 300 Meerforellen mal bei einigen Bierchen ausgewertet - mit einem erstaunlichen Ergebnis: Wenn man die statistischen Fehler einberechnet, gibt es keine auffällig fängigen Farben, gerechnet auf die gefischte Zeit liegen alle Farben relativ dicht zusammen - bei kaltem Wasser zeigt sich aber ein leichter Trend zu auffälligen Farben (neben dem klassischen rot/schwarz auch rot/gelb und fluofarben). Einzige Ausnahme beim Nachtangeln im Sommer liegen schwarz und dunkelgrau deutlich vorne.
Nach dem ernüchternden Ergebnis und einigen weiteren Bierchen haben wir dann beschlossen, die Statistik nicht mehr weiterzuführen. In Zukunft werden wir, so wie wir es in der Vergangenheit auch schon getan haben, einfach nach Gefühl fischen.


----------



## Haeck (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

moin

my favorites...


----------



## Nordangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich danke euch, das ihr so fleißig mitmacht.
Bitte mehr Fotoooos!!!!

Haeck mit dem Spöcket und ähnliche Modelle angel ich auch sehr gerne. Tolles Laufverhalten und hohe Fängigkeit zeichnen diesen Köder aus.

Sven


----------



## DerDuke (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Meine Favoriten: Falkfish Witch 22 gr. / 16 gr.

Mit dem oberen (weiß/schwarz) habe ich meine erste Mefo verhaftet.
Man sieht noch die Spuren der Zähne am Köder.


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Bei mir haut`s mit den Fotos  einfach nicht hin.   
Hier meine kleinen "Lieblinge":
- Snap                 rot/schwarz         30 gr
- Hansen Flash      rot/schwarz         26 gr
- Gladsax Wobbler grün/silber            27 gr    :m


----------



## wobbler michi (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

heute leider ohne foto

more sida 22g kupfer/schwarz#6 30% meiner fische

fybro 25g silber/grün
spöket 18g rot/schwarz in klein


----------



## Medo (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ich hab jetzt bei daniel endlich wieder meine stripper bekommen!!

der hat ne geile farbauswahl mit zahlreichen sonderlackierungen da hängen und will nicht mal 3 €uronen für nen 16 grammer haben.

ich versuche auch mal nen paar pics der sonderlackierungen da rein zu stellen.

das ist der bb köder schlechthin denke ich...


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom Samba? Fischt den überhaupt jemand?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				steve71 schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim Schleppen möchte ich nicht auf meine weißen Breakpoint verzichten...
> 
> Gruß Steve



 Die Dinger sind die absolute Macht !


----------



## Haeck (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ dorschi

habe den samba einige zeit zuvor gefischt, guter wobbler wenn du in flachen uferbereichen fischen möchtest, da er sehr oberflächennah laüft.
insgesamt ein sehr fängiger kunstköder, wie jeder andere auch    #6 |supergri 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin Jungs,
es ist Winter und was mir aufällt ist das hier keiner einen schnellen Mefoköder reinstellt
Hansen Flash, Snaps usw...

Was haltet Ihr vom Beach King von Zebco in der 16. gr. Ausführung?
Für mich eindrucksvoll ist der eingegossene Wirbel. Die Drillinge habe ich gegen Gamakatzu "Treble13b" eingetauscht. 
(Sollte man machen).

Aber ansonsten: ein interessanter "Blei" Köder. Verformbar unter Einschränkungen.-

Was meint Ihr zu dem Teil?






R.R. #h 


Zum Bild:
von oben n. unten.
Stripper 
Hansen Flash

Beach Kings 3 Stück


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Die kenne ich garnicht !
Das mit dem Wirbel sieht echt interessant aus !

Bist du dir sicher das das andere ein "Flash" ist ? 
Sieht eher nach "Fight" aus !


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Geprüft Mario.
Der grüne ist ein 16 gr. Flash von Spinnex. Nicht Hansen.
Yep. Gut das Du dabei bist,
Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Aber nicht das du jetzt denkst ich wollte klugschei$$en !


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Nix geht geht über nen klugen Anschiss.
Unterstehe Dich das zu unterlassen.
Gernot


----------



## mibu69 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Weiß jemand wo man den Stripper in oder um Hamburg zu kaufen bekommt?
Nachdem soviel gutes über ihn geschrieben wurde möchte ich es dann am 27.2. selbest ausprobieren.


----------



## Bratnase (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ mibu69
versuchs ma bei K&HD in Hamburg. Fruchtallee Ecke Emilienstr.
Riesenstripperauswahl plus grandioser Beratung...

Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

mibu69,
Du hast Post.

R.R. #h


----------



## Haeck (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Bratnase schrieb:
			
		

> @ mibu69
> versuchs ma bei K&HD in Hamburg...



negativ, zum stripper von K&HD siehe mein posting :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45519&page=3&pp=15

mfg

haeck


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> ACHTUNG !!! sieht zwar toll aus, aber es handelt sich bei dieser abbildung um eine kopie u. zwar um eine schlechte. im vergleich zum original gibt es einen gravierenden unterschied im laufverhalten, der allein aus der form des blinkers resultiert. das original ist mehr gebogen, wodurch dem blinker erst sein typisches laufverhalten, das ausbrechen, gegeben wird. das laufverhalten dieses modells ähnelt mehr dem schwänzeln eines salty's o. grizzly's !!!


Was ja im Prinzip nicht schlecht(er) sein muss !


----------



## Haeck (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Was ja im Prinzip nicht schlecht(er) sein muss !



richtig, habe ich auch nicht behauptet. im vergleich zum laufverhalten des strippers ist diese kopie definitiv schlechter. ob weniger fängig wie in deinem sinne gemeint, sei dahin gestellt. 
message sollte sein, wenn mich ein kunde nach dem stripper fragt, dann biete ich ihm das original an oder weise ihn zumindest auf eine (gute) fälschung hin.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Waveman (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi mibu69,
ich hab meine Stripper alle in der Langenhorner Chaussee (www.sportfischercenter.de)  gekauft. Unter 4 Euro, so günstig hab ich die Dinger bisher noch nicht gesehen, und das sind definitiv keine Nachbauten.
Gruß und Petri
waveman


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@theactor

Der TAK sieht ja legger aus. 

Von welcher Fa. wird der denn vetrieben? Ist der auch von Falkfisch? In welchen Gewichtsklassen gibt es den denn? Hat der auch so Rasseln im Körper wie der Spöket? |kopfkrat 

sunny #h


----------



## toddy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo ihr Gurus!!
Da hier so viele Fachleute am werkeln sind , kann mir bitte einer den unterschied der beiden Modelle von Falkfish--Witch-- u. --Kingtrout (gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr) erklären??.
Auf Kingtrout in weiss-Schwarz fing ich in 04 eine schöne 60 er.
Danke TK


----------



## Schweißsocke (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Im Sommer fische ich gerne mit einem kleinen selbstgebauten Wobbler. Das Teil ist relativ leicht (so ca. 10 g), dadurch ist die Wurfweite natürlich eingeschränkt. Durch das geringe Gewicht läuft der Wobbler aber sehr hoch im Wasser und kann dadurch von den Mefos gut gegen die helle Wasseroberfläche wahrgenommen werden. Wer also bei dem Sch...wetter Lust zum Basteln hat - nur Mut!


----------



## theactor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin,

@sunny: Ich habe den TAK bei Thomas Kubiak entdeckt und ihn auf seine Empfehlung (in Dänemark viel gefischt!) im vorletzten Jahr einfach mal ausprobiert. Mit gutem Erfolg auf Mefo und Dorsch. Hersteller ist eine sehr kleine Firma (Name:?!?!) -was ich super finde #6 , die derzeit aber etwas Schwierigkeiten hat...
So war die letzte Lieferung wohl qualitativ nicht i.O. und ging retour, so dass ich immer noch auf "Nachschub" warte. 

Einige wenige hängen bei Kubiak noch; aber nicht in meinen Lieblingsfarben (z.B. die auf dem Bild).

|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

So langsam füllt es sich hier ja mit Bildern. Finde ich spitze. Macht alle weiter so.

Sven


----------



## Seatrout (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo,

kennt ihr diesen Wobbler!
Ich habe ihn heute von einem Freund bekommen!
Ich meine den Namen schonmal gehört zu haben.
Gruß Seatrout


----------



## der_Jig (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kennt ihr diesen Wobbler!
> Ich habe ihn heute von einem Freund bekommen!
> ...


 

Hi seatrout,
ich kenn den Köder! Der ist richtig gut, vorallem in der Farbkombination.
Leider kann man den nicht mehr kaufen, also vorsicht vor Hängern!

Hab ihn auch lange gefischt und hab viele Bisse bekommen, grad bei trüben Wetter!

Gruß, Kubi#h


----------



## Steckrübe (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Kennt Ihr diese!?

(Habe leider keine anderen Pix im Web gefunden)







Neue von Spro: Impulse Flasher & Fighter
Sehen nicht nur aus wie Hansen Flash & Fight - fliegen und fangen auch so!
Gleiche Form plus 2 Sprengringe und Gamakatsu Haken
Und kosten viel weniger! Finde ich Klasse!


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Das sind meine absoluten Lieblinge. Haben sich bestens bewährt auf Meerforelle und Dorsch.
Tolle Wurfweiten und absolutes langsames führen der Wobbler ist möglich.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Nordanglermöchtegernwobblerverkaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind meine absoluten Lieblinge. Haben sich bestens bewährt auf Meerforelle und Dorsch.
> Tolle Wurfweiten und absolutes langsames führen der Wobbler ist möglich.
> 
> Sven


Na Sven #h
Sind das nun TAK oder Spöket Imitationen ???
Und was kost der Kram bei Dir?
Verweis mich jetzt bitte nicht auf Deine Buttlöffelseite :q 
Achso,doppelter Sprengring macht sich ganz gut zwischen Wobbler und Drilling :m


----------



## theactor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi,



> Und was kost der Kram bei Dir?


Na, tststs - das soll hier doch kein kommerzieller Thread sein  
Ich weiss nich wie sie heissen, meine aber, sie auch hier in HH bei K&HD gesehen zu haben. 
Haben aber keine "Rasseln" à la Spöket ?!#c


----------



## Gu.est (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das nun TAK oder Spöket Imitationen ???
> Und was kost der Kram bei Dir?
> Verweis mich jetzt bitte nicht auf Deine Buttlöffelseite


 
das ist doch wurscht, wer wen imitiert, hauptsache man kann die dinger verkaufen!

tl+petri+vlg


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Haben aber keine "Rasseln" à la Spöket ?!#c


Moin Actor #h
Grad das "rasseln" hats ja in sich.
Den 18g Spöket kann man eigentlich nicht toppen :m
Für meine Verhältnisse beste Flug und Laufeigenschaften (für Wobbler).
Möchte ja deshalb mal wissen was die "Plagiate" beim Nordangler kosten.
Spöket (18g) kostet meist so um 5,50-5,90 €
Letztens hab ich die Teile sogar in 28g und 40g gesehen.
Würde auch mal die 10g Spöket ausprobieren aber weiss keine Bezugsquelle.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo Spezialisten,

mit der Beschaffung von den meisten der hier gepriesenen Meerforellenköder sieht es bei uns in den Bergen (Harz) ziemlich mau aus.
Wenn ich meinen Vertrauenshändler frage ob der mir 2 Stripper besorgt, zeigt der mir sein charmantestes Grinsen.#c
Nun will ich mir das Meerforellenwochenende an der Ostsee nicht nur mit Shops abklappern vertreiben.
Und ich bzw. wir wollten schon mal reinschnuppern in die große weite Welt der tausend Würfe.
Also gebt doch mal ein paar Tips, wo man den einen oder anderen hier gepriesenen Topköder vielleicht online, auch im Ausland, bekommt.
PM wäre auch i.O..
Bitte von dem Ratschlag Abstand nehmen, den Vertrauenshändler zu wechseln. Hier ist nicht Hamburg.
Vielen Dank schon mal!:m

Munter bleiben
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## theactor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

@Nemo-oh:
ich bin Deiner Ansicht: mit dem TAK zusammen kenne ich bislang keinen genialeren Wobbler!
Da ich mit 18gr-Edition absolut zufrieden bin, vermisse ich die leichteren/schwereren Ausführung gar nicht so...
Kann sogar sein, dass die "Plagiate" eher die "Orginalen" sind  
Soweit ich weiss, gibbet die schon länger ...#c 



> Bitte von dem Ratschlag Abstand nehmen, den Vertrauenshändler zu wechseln. Hier ist nicht Hamburg.


Wenn ich auch nicht verstehe, wie Du das meinst: z.B. Boardpartner Kubiak hat einen Online-Versand und bietet Spöket und TAK-Wobbler an.


----------



## Haeck (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Grad das "rasseln" hats ja in sich...



 |kopfkrat hm, ich glaube das läßt die trutten total ungerührt 

mfg

haeck


----------



## theactor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi,

@Haeck: das mag sein - am fängisten ist so ein Köder aber ja immer, wenn der Angler an ihn glaubt und sich alles Mögliche auf ihn einbildet  

|wavey:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Gemeint ist, das es hier nicht sooo viele Spezialisten für Meerforellenköder gibt wie z. B. in Hamburg. Das ist aber wohl naturgegeben.
Zum zweiten ist hier auch die Händlerdichte nicht ganz sooo groß.
Unsere Dealer sind aber  ganz i.O., es ist sogar ein Boardpartner dabei .


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

huch, ganz vergessen

@ theactor

vielen Dank für den Tip, das hatte ich gemeint.
Schönen Gruß nach Hamburg, escht ne dolle Stadt!:m


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat hm, ich glaube das läßt die trutten total ungerührt
> 
> mfg
> 
> haeck


Schallwellen unter Wasser :m
Macht doch die Trutte neugierig |kopfkrat oder ?


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ALLso ich möcht hier noch mal das Posting Numero 50 von Schweißsocke
hier noch mal ins Licht rücken.

Jörg alter Nemo, Stripper legen zwischen 2 und 4 Teuronen.

Hab verschiedentlich, gehört das die Werkseitig uni in Weiss rausgehauen werden. #c 

Aber einige Sonderfarben gibt es auch schon.

Wo?   ahh noch 2 Tage und ich bin wieder bei den ollen Kamelhändlern im Jemen.
Da quatscht man son Kram bei ner guten Tasse Tee aus. Hat auch was für sich, ganz so blöd sind die auch nicht.

Ansonsten: wie wärs mit nem Preislistenthread? (also ich bin nicht dafür  )

Fazit: Dienststelle, Du kriegst auch Post :q 

R.R. #h


----------



## Haeck (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Schallwellen unter Wasser :m
> Macht doch die Trutte neugierig |kopfkrat oder ?[/QUOTE
> 
> rasseln hin oder her letztendlich ist es egal worauf sie reagiert, fakt ist das es sich hierbei um einen fängigen wobbler handelt   :m
> ...


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Stimmt Haeck
Oh-Nemo habe dir eine PN geschickt ohne die doofe Buttlöffelseite. ;-)

Außerdem soll es hier kein Verkaufsthread sein, sondern ein Meerforellenköderthread,
denn ich hege Interesse an den Ködern um zu wissen, ob es sogenannte Spitzenköder gibt.
Gibt es wirklich den ultimativen Köder für die Meerforelle?
Fakt ist ja auch, das man an seinen Ködern glaubt. Komischerweise ist diese Glaubenskraft dann auch meistens fängig.

Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



Haeck
rasseln hin oder her letztendlich ist es egal worauf sie reagiert schrieb:


> Ja, genau darauf kommt es doch immer an #6
> 
> Zu den vermeintlichen Plagiaten des Strippers von K&HD....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Wen meinste du Rausreißer ??

Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Sven,
also ich habe Haeck zitiert, und auch hoffentlich angesprochen  

Güße in den Norden an Dich Sven und alle anderen.

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Gernot ich güße den Norden gerne von dir!! ;-)
War ein toller Bericht von dir in der Blinker. Respekt.

Grüße an alle Hamburger.

Sven


----------



## theactor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> War ein toller Bericht von dir in der Blinker. Respekt.



Wiewaswer? Ein BERICHT? Von *Rausreißer*?!  
Wo denn? Blinker... im Magazin oder online? 
Infoooo bitte!! 

|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> Wiewaswer? Ein BERICHT? Von *Rausreißer*?!
> Wo denn? Blinker... im Magazin oder online?
> Infoooo bitte!!



Mensch Sönke bekommst Du den nichts mehr mit GG steht jetzt für GroßfischGernot habe doch schon letzten Monat auf den bericht von seiner letzten Safari hingewiesen - war glaube ich in der Januarausgabe im Magazin!


----------



## theactor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

@Jelle: das mit GG habe ich befürchtet und habe ja auch staunend seine - ich möchte sagen - ZOMBIE-Fische (sowas kanns gar nicht geben.. |scardie: ) - auf seinem Schlepptop bestaunen dürfen. Aber der BB (BlinkerBericht  ) ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen...#c 

Wie auch immer: das nächste GG-Abenteuer steht ja schon wieder vor der Haustür (*leichterNeidAnflug* )

|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Um mal wieder zu den Ködern zu kommen, ich fische mit relativ vielen verschiedenen Ködern die ich dann möglichst immer den Bedingungen anpasse!

Im Winter langsam -> diverse Wobbler (Salty, Herksen,....)dünnblechige Blinker (Flash 12gr, Stripper10gr, Boss12gr,....)
Ab 4° Wassertemperatur schnellere Köder -> schnellere Köder (Spöket 18gr., Snaps,...)

Dann versuche ich auch noch die Form und die Größe des Köders der vermuteten und eventuell gesichteten Futterfische anzugleichen!


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Sönke

Mich hat er mit die Bilders auch schon ganz nervös gemacht!!!


----------



## Bison (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Kann man mit den hier was anfangen??? Oder sind die eher für Dorsch gedacht? Bin nen Laie auf dem Gebiet.................................................

#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Favoriten: Falkfish Witch 22 gr. / 16 gr.
> 
> Mit dem oberen (weiß/schwarz) habe ich meine erste Mefo verhaftet.
> Man sieht noch die Spuren der Zähne am Köder.



Hi @ll!!! Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diese Falkfish Witch beziehen kann? Bei uns gibt es sie nicht...... Ich glaube, dass das ein Geheimköder ist  |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## theactor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

@Bison: den ersten Köder (Terminator Coast) habe ich schon häufig gefischt. Er sieht ja echt ULTRALECKER aus und sollte (als perfektes Heringsimitat) im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall funktionieren! Man kann ihn zudem superlangsam führen. Nur gefangen habe ich noch nichts drauf...#c 
Der zweite sieht dem CORSAR von cormoran sehr ähnlich, ein kleiner Wobbler der sich mit 10Gr superweit werfen lässt. Mit ihm habe ich (v.A. in der Farbe Schwarz-silber-rot) schon Meerforellen und Dorsche gefangen! 
|wavey:


----------



## theactor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi,

@Sylverpasi: Über Google habe ich das hier gefunden: http://www.koedershop.de/html/wobbler.html

http://www.kruse-leutner.de/_fishing/pages/01_kunstkoeder/02_wobbler/_wobbler.htm

|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Vielen Dank!!! Da werd ich dann mal schnell zuschlagen #6


----------



## sundfisher (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Meine Lieblings MeFo Eisen könnt Ihr auf meiner HP angucken da sind sie alle drin auch die neuen selbsgebauten Bleifreien Modelle.


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Sylverpasi

Der Wobbler der direkt unter dem Sandaal liegt, dass ist der grizzly herksen er ist fast Baugleich zu dem Witch nur dass er sich noch langsamer führen läßt ein klasse Spiel hat und auch so kleine Geräuschkugeln wie bei dem Spöket desweiteren hat das 18gr. Modell hervorragende Wurfeigenschaften das schwerere <Modell habe ich bislang noch nicht ausgestet!!!


----------



## Bison (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@theactor: Aber ich seh das doch richtig, dass es sich bei denen um Schwimmwobbler handelt?! Hab nämlich keine Lust, dass der Lecker 6Euro Imitat vom Hering irgendwo hängen bleibt...
:c


----------



## theactor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

@Bison: Du meinst, dass sie nicht "untergehen"? Nee, das gibbet bei Meerforellenwobblern nich. Die Machart ist ja ein ganz andere (keine Tauchschaufeln etc).
Ein gewisses Verlustrisiko muss man schon eingehen. Vor allem in der Dämmerung z.B. auf Dorsch macht es Sinn, den Wobbler langsam und nah am Grund zu führen - da lässt sich der ein oder andere Hänger nicht vermeiden.
Die meisten Krauthänger an der Küste lassen sich aber meist gut lösen.

|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Jo Jelle. Den werd ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen und die beiden Vergleichen. Ab und an sind die Nachbauten ja viel günstiger.......


----------



## Haeck (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den vermeintlichen Plagiaten des Strippers von K&HD....
> Hast Du die selber erworben und gefischt? Wie sind die denn sonst so...?



jep, erworben u. gefischt, allerdings nicht kontinuierlich genug ! deshalb kann ich mir bezüglich der fängigkeit kein urteil erlauben. 
allerdings ist die excellente fängigkeit des original stripers hier bereits mehrfach bestätigt worden.
ich glaube sogar das original eine preisklasse unter dem plagiat von K&HD liegt.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Bison (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@theactor: Meine ja nur, dass es sich nicht um nen Köder handelt, der grundlegend aufn Grund sinkt und ich damit alle Seesterne aufsammle...


----------



## Malla (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Oh-Nemo: Würde auch mal die 10g Spöket ausprobieren aber weiss keine Bezugsquelle.


Gibts hier: http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm, auch wenn nicht auf der Webseite abgebildet
Gruß,Malla


----------



## Bison (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Welche Hakengrößen sind denn bei MeFos überhaupt angebracht? Bei nem MeFo Blinker den ich gekauft hab ist nen kleiner Drilling dran, an den zwei Wobbler die ich hab sind die Haken bei weitem größer... (einmal Drilling und an dem anderen nen Zwillingshaken)


----------



## Bison (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Den hier meine ich|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

Bei der Drillingsgröße kann man auch ein wenig herumprobieren.
Ich bin schließlich beim VMC Barbariandrilling in Größe 4 gelandet.

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Malla schrieb:
			
		

> Oh-Nemo: Würde auch mal die 10g Spöket ausprobieren aber weiss keine Bezugsquelle.
> 
> 
> Gibts hier: http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm, auch wenn nicht auf der Webseite abgebildet
> Gruß,Malla


@Malla,danke für den Tip #6


----------



## Bison (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hab gestern noch mal zugeschlagen...   Denke meine Wobblerkollektion ist jetzt beisammen!


----------



## Bison (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Und noch zwei Stück...


----------



## Bison (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Habe aber noch mal eine Frage bzgl. dem Weissenhäuserstrand.

Wollte vielleicht nen Kumpel mitnehmen, der aber eher Platte jagen will. Ist dann der benannte Strand die schlechteste Adresse oder ist der auch in Ordnung?

Da ist doch was mit Platten und Sandbänken?! Soweit ich das da in Erinnerung hab ist das da doch ein steiniger Strand.

Wo könnte man es denn ansonsten noch testen?#c


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Schöne Wobbler hast du dir da zugelegt Bison.
Aber hast du auch kleine Wobbler so um die 12-15gr. ?

Sven


----------



## Bison (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Nordangler: 

Hier hatte ich einen von Dieter Eisele: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45519&page=7&pp=15

Und der hier mit der Norwegischen Flagge.


----------



## Ron (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

schöne Farbe, schöner Köder. Ideal zum langsamen führen.

Sven


----------



## mibu69 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Ron
Feines Teil hast du da.
Jedoch ist mir der Name völlig unbekannt.
Gibt es den auch noch in anderen Farben?


----------



## Ron (1. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Bison (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Welche Wobblergrößen bzw. -gewichte eignen sich denn am besten auf Meerforelle? Hab immer das Gefühl, dass meine viel zu groß sind...#c  

Obwohl der mit der Norge-Flagge speziell für "Sea-Trout" angeln gemacht ist?!
Steht zumindest drauf...


----------



## sunny (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Meine Mefo-Köder (Blinker u. Wobbler) wiegen zwischen 8-20 gr., schwerer fische ich nicht.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Bison (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ja diese größen habe ich auch, die scheinen mir immer sehr groß. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich noch nie eine MeFo in Natura gesdehen hab...

Aber das soll sich ja hoffentlich bald ändern!#6


----------



## Klaus-a. (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Malla schrieb:
			
		

> Oh-Nemo: Würde auch mal die 10g Spöket ausprobieren aber weiss keine Bezugsquelle.
> 
> 
> Gibts hier: http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm, auch wenn nicht auf der Webseite abgebildet
> Gruß,Malla



Zur Info,
ich war am Montag 28.02.05 im Geschäft vor Ort,die habe nicht´s mehr von Spöcket,Regale leer gefegt.
Fahrt war umsonst leider,konnt mir auch nicht sagen wann sie etwas neues bekommen.  #c 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bison (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Was für eine Spinnrute wäre denn angesagter?
Habe da zwei zur Auswahl:

3.3m bis 40g oder
2.7m bis 60g

#c 

Denke ich kann mit der längeren besser werfen und führen, könnte jedoch beim Anhieb zu sehr abfedern, da wüde sich die kürzere wieder besser eignen...
Beratet mich mal...

|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Bison 

3,3 m, 40 gr. Wurfgewicht #6. Die kürzere würde ich nicht nehmen.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Bison (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ok! Dann klingt die ja nicht schlecht!!!:m 

Werd bei Gelegenheit mal da reinschaun...


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ab nächste Woche habe ich die 15gr. Rasselwobbler im Shop. Es gibt sie in 6 verschiedenen Farben.

Sven


----------



## Ron (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Gu.est (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

der beste köder schlechthin ist der gemeine wattwurm am spiru...


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ron sehen so ähnlich aus.
Schau mal hier, dort habe ich sie eingestellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45519&page=6&pp=15

Sven


----------



## Haeck (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ab nächste Woche habe ich die 15gr. Rasselwobbler im Shop. Es gibt sie in 6 verschiedenen Farben.



oh, oh ...



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss sven...
> design by....
> kannste auch unter..... erwerben...




da hat jemand wohl schon eine vorahnung gehabt 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Bison (2. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hab heut noch nen schönen entdeckt!


----------



## theactor (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi,


> da hat jemand wohl schon eine vorahnung gehabt


 
Wir wollen doch alle leben  

@Bison: bin mal gespannt auf einen Erfahrungsbericht! 
Sieht lecker aus, hoffentlich nimmt das Spinnerblatt nicht zuviel Wurfweite! 
|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Bison

Du schlägst ja ordentlich zu bei den Ködersortimenten der Läden!
Der Eisele nachbau von dem Lottospinner ist auf jedenfall Ok aber ich fische lieber mit dem Original!!!


----------



## Böx (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Bison

Auf den Rot/Schwarzen Eisele Wobbler habe ich meine erste Mefo gefangen.


Die nächsten zwei dann auf diesen Kameraden in 20gr. Ist zwar nicht das Wurfwunder aber das Köderspiel hats anscheinend in sich. Mehr waren es leider noch nicht. Das werde ich aber dieses Jahr noch ändern. In meiner Kiste warten noch einige Snaps und Spöket auf ihren Einsatz.


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Haeck wenn ich direkt danach gefragt werde gebe ich auch Auskunft.
Außerdem beurteile ich wohl die anderen Köder hier alle positiv egal von wem sie hier stammen.

Ist echt ab und zu zum k..... wie versucht wird alles zu zerreißen.

Bison das würde mich auch interessieren, wie der läuft. Gib bitte ein Bericht ab, wenn du ihn getestet hast
Sven


----------



## Ron (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hey Böx - dein Name ist also auch Köderprogramm! #6


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Werde dann mal antesten und berichten! Aber erst nächste Woche, wenn es hoffentlich ein bischen Wärmer wird....#d 

Hab mir nen paar mehr geholt, damit ich nicht bei Verlust einpacken darf, weil ich keinen Köder mehr hab. Da lohnen sich die 100 km Anfahrt zur Ostsee denn doch nicht! Außerdem kann man sie ja immer wieder benutzen! 
:m 

Also wünscht mir dann Glück, vielleicht klappt es ja.......#c


----------



## Jan77 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Mein bester Meerforellen-Köder ist und bleibt die HOFFNUNG!!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Und die kann ich leider nicht im Laden kaufen.#q 

Denn leider habe ich bisher nur die Bekanntschaft mit Aussteigern im Drill gemacht. :c :c 

Ansonsten angel ich vor allem mit Meerforellenködern die Blau/Silber oder Schwarz/Silber sind.


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Saubere Aussage Jan !!!!!!!!
Die Hoffnung sollte man tatsächlich nicht vergessen.

Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin,
meine persönliche Meinung ist,
dass die Köder in der Regel mehr Angler fangen, als Mefos... 

Legt Euch auf 1 bis 2 Köder fest, besorgt Euch gedeckte und grelle Farben, vielleicht noch verschiedene Gewichte, davon und fischt, dann rummst es auch irgendwann. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.  |supergri 
Dat Nonplusultramodell oder die Eierlegendewollmichsau gibt et eh nich, auch wenn Euch der Händler (geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich, Sven) was anderes erzählt.

Greetz & TL

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ähm hier fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen. 
Jeder fischt mit seinem Köder, da gebe ich dir absolut recht Heiko. Das es Unterschiede gibt ist klar. 
Wo die Unterschiede liegen werden, ist in der Führung oder in der Form des Köders.
Ob leichter oder langsamer Auftrieb. Ansonsten hat ja sowieso jeder seinen Lieblingsköder.  
Und das der Angler mit seinen Augen mehr kauft als mit dem Verstand ist auch klar. Geht mir nicht anders. Brauche ja nur eine Spinnrute, habe aber reichlich zu Hause stehen und nutze sie doch nicht.
Aber Interessant ist es schon zu wissen, wer am liebsten mit was fischt. Hier kommen doch einige Fakten zusammen.

Sven


----------



## Haeck (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist echt ab und zu zum k..... wie versucht wird alles zu zerreißen...




na, na , na... du wirst doch wohl nicht gleich ....


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

doch!!!! 


Sven


----------



## Böx (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ Ron

Natürlich! Sowas prägt halt.

Hab noch was vergessen. Die Drillinge habe ich natürlich mittlerweile gegen VMC ausgetauscht, die sind nämlich nach meir Meinung absolut Schrott. Leider habe ich das erst nach zwei Fehlbissen gemerkt. Die Dritte dies dann versucht hat hing dann aber sicher am VMC.


----------



## marioschreiber (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Meine liebsten :


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Schöne Bilder Mario!!
Habe auch ein paar davon im Gebrauch!!

Sven


----------



## Ron (4. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ron
> 
> Natürlich! Sowas prägt halt.
> 
> Hab noch was vergessen. Die Drillinge habe ich natürlich mittlerweile gegen VMC ausgetauscht, die sind nämlich nach meir Meinung absolut Schrott. Leider habe ich das erst nach zwei Fehlbissen gemerkt. Die Dritte dies dann versucht hat hing dann aber sicher am VMC.


 
Also wenn Drilling, dann sowieso nur VMC  Barbarian...#6 
Das von Dir beschriebene Lehrgeld mussten viele zahlen - bis auf die, die schlau waren und gleich umgestiegen sind..


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

So habe noch einmal meine Mefo-Köderkiste durchwühlt und doch noch einiges an das Tageslicht gefördert. :m 
Das sind meine Hauptköder nach den Wobblern. #6 


Sven


----------



## Ron (6. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Sven: Der dritte von unten hat wohl schon viel mitgemacht!?! 

Achja- Danke für den "Verdacht"...das Wetter wird bald besser..*hüstel


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Jo das hat er. Der ist ca. 15 Jahre alt. Mein alter Lehrmeister für die Mefo hat ihn selber gebaut und mir geschenkt. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel mir der Blinker an Fisch schon gebracht hat. Ich halte ihn in Ehren.

Sven


----------



## Bison (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Kann ich eigentlich vor den Wobbler einen Heringspaternoster setzen?|kopfkrat 
Oder ist das eher kontraproduktiv?

Müsste doch so aussehen, als wenn nen kleiner Fisch auf der jagd ist! 

Habt ihr schon sowas ausprobiert?


----------



## theactor (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

@Bison: Ich denke mal, dass das massiv auf die Wurfweite geht, die man bisweilen aber schon benötigt.

Gerne werden aber Springerfliegen (heissen die so? Dorsch/Meerforellenfliegen) vorgebunden, die dann z.T. auch eher "angegeriffen" werden als der Kunstköder dahinter.

 |wavey:


----------



## Bison (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@theactor: Was würdest Du mir den empfehlen, lieber von den Steinpaketen aus (also direkt vom Ufer) oder eher auf einen Steg zu gehen?

So wie ich das verstanden hab beißen die MeFo`s doch ziemlich dicht?!

Ich glaube das mit dem Paternoster will ich mal testen, vielleicht gibts ja schon Heringe!!!


----------



## clava (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Moin Bison,

lass das mit dem Paternoster, das bringt nichts. Wie weiter oben schon gesagt, kostet das nur Wurfweite und mit so einer "Doppelmethode" schwinden dann die Fangchancen auf beide Fischarten. Wurfweite ist mehr wert als Getüdel an der Angel. Manchmal stehen die Fische weiter draussen und man kann mit "freifliegenden" Ködern einfach eine größere Fläche abfischen.

Für die MeFo's sind die Wobbler und Blinker ohne weiteres Getüdel dran die beste Wahl, ich darf das sagen, hab' selbst schon so ziemlich alles probiert, auch das mit dem Heringspaternoster.

Vom Steg aus würde ich nicht auf MeFo's angeln, so ein Fisch zappelt ganz gut ab, jedenfalls meistens. Und wenn Du das Fischlein dann landen willst, ist das vom Steg ohne langstieligen Kescher oder sowas nur schwierig möglich und wird wohl meist mit Fischverlust enden.

Steinpackungen sind zum Angeln auf MeFo auch nicht zu empfehlen, jedenfalls nicht, wenn Du draufstehst. Auch hier ist die Landung problematisch und die Verletzungsgefahr für einen selbst ist auch nicht ohne, meist steht man nicht sicher auf den Steinpackungen. 

Am besten ist immer noch die Wathose und ein ordentlicher Kescher, sowie die gute alte Spinnrute und ein Blinker oder Wobbler. Im kommenden Frühjahr beissen die Fische sowieso, wenn sie da sind, die Chancen werden durch "Christbaumschmuck" an der Angel höchstens geringer.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück für Deine Meerforellenfänge, sind wirklich tolle Fische #6


----------



## Bison (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@clava: Na danke nochmals für die Tipps! Ich denk ich werd einfach mal drauf losgehen. Wathose hab ich, aber bei der Kälte.....

Naja mal schaun wies wird!


----------



## clava (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@Bison

wird bald wärmer. Geh los und fang Fische, die lassen sich von der Kälte nicht vollkommen verscheuchen. Grosse Überspringer sind auch bei Eiseskälte immer möglich. Such Dir ein Plätzchen mit dunklem Untergrund, dort erwärmt sich das Wasser bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen am schnellsten.


----------



## theactor (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,

da hat clava ja schon alles bestens ge/erklärt!
Zu kalt gibt es fast nicht   
Selbst bei _dem _ Wetter wird einem an der Küste mindestens ums Herz warm  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Bison (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@the actor: Ja das ist wohl war! Habe aber nur so eine einfache Wathose aus Gummi ausm Baumarkt... 
Und selbst wenns am Herzen warm bleibt:l , ich will nicht wissen wie kalt es wo anders werden könnte....

Malschauen, vielleicht probiere ich es einfach mal aus...
Vielleicht doch erst nächste Woche??? Mal gucken wie meine Laune sein wird!#6 

@clava: Noch mal danke für die ganzen Tipps! Deswegen mag ich das Board hier!!!


----------



## theactor (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



> einfache Wathose aus Gummi ausm Baumarkt



Ach so... das ist natürlich wirklich nicht wirklich wintertauglich...
Wenn Dir die Küstenspinnerei dann auf lange Sicht Spaß macht, wäre eine Neo-Wathose natürlich eine gute Investition.

 |wavey:


----------



## Bison (9. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ja stimmt, da ich aber eher selten dort aufkreuze lohnt es sich wohl noch nicht... Muß wohl erstmal auch das Süßwasserangeln richtig lernen. Bin ja noch nicht ganz so lang dabei! Ich geh halt so immer auf gut Glück!


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info,
> ich war am Montag 28.02.05 im Geschäft vor Ort,die habe nicht´s mehr von Spöcket,Regale leer gefegt.
> Fahrt war umsonst leider,konnt mir auch nicht sagen wann sie etwas neues bekommen.  #c
> Gruß
> Klaus



So zur Info,
heute am 19.03.05 war ich wieder bei Ussat,und er aht alles wieder da an Köder-Alle Spöcket-Farben-alle-gewichte-alle-größen,habe natürlich zugeschlagen und so einiges gekauft. |supergri


----------



## duck_68 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hallo,

wie werden eigentlich "Inline Wobbler" montiert #c 

Kann das mal jemand mit Bild dokumentieren - wäre toll  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## theactor (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

HI,
ein Bild habe ich nicht - kann es aber versuchen zu beschreiben:
Am Ende einer Vorfachschnur (z.B. Fluo) wird der Drilling direkt angebunden.
Davor eine kleine Gummiperle, damit der Wobbler den Knoten nicht "aufschubbert". Dann einfach den Wobbler aufziehen, am Ende des Vorfaches (40-60 cm) eine Schlaufe - feddich.

Vielleicht gibt's noch eine raffiniertere Methode, aber so geht's ganz gut! 

 #h


----------



## marioschreiber (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ich fädel den direkt auf die Hauptschnur !
Gummiperle, Haken....fertich !


----------



## duck_68 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Danke!!!

Welche Vorfachstärke verwendest Du. 

Wie sehen es die anderen mit der Vorfachlänge - länger oder eher kürzer


Fragen über Fragen...  ;+ 


Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## oh-nemo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Foddo :m


----------



## duck_68 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fädel den direkt auf die Hauptschnur !
> Gummiperle, Haken....fertich !



Hallo Mario,

fischt Du Mono oder Geflecht?

Martin


----------



## duck_68 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Foddo :m




Dangääääääää


----------



## oh-nemo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Martin,ich empfehle Monofiles Vorfach da es nicht so Rau ist und nicht so schnell aufscheuert.
Wichtig ist die Gummiperle zwischen Wobbler und Drilling.

@Söactor,danke nochmals an den edlen Spender :q


----------



## theactor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi,

Ich denke, die Vorfachlänge ist nicht wirklich sehr entscheidend. Fluo hat den Nichtsichtbar-Vorteil. Amnesia z.B. ist aber deutlich "robuster". 30er bis 33er Stärke reichen aus.
Vorteil bei der Vorfach-Edition: man kann schneller den Köder wechseln!

@oh-nemo: der Dank geht somit indirekt an den Top-Shop  #6  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Juliannn (23. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*







das sind meine


----------



## Haeck (24. April 2005)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> "Inline Wobbler"




bei welchem händler gibts die dinger eigentlich zu kaufen ???

mfg

haeck


----------



## MeFoschreck (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Hi leute wie sieht es denn aus wie sollte man den Spöket am besten führen sollen man den wie ein ganz normalen wobbler einfach drehen oder vllt. mit kleinen Spinnstops? ich will mir den nämlich mal zulegen =) achso noch ne frage Meerforellen im Brackwasser? ist da übehaupt ne Chance da mal eine zu bekommen habe zwar gelesen das sich dort auch welche aufhalten und auch diese Stealheads (oder wie man die schreibt) also wäre nett wnn ihr mir bischen helfen könntet


----------



## Pattex (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Wir haben am besten mit dem Spöket gefangen, wenn wir ihn ein bisschen gezupft haben oder auch mal einen Spinstop zu machen.

Bei Brackwasser denke ich immer an die Schlei und da bekommt man höchstens mal eine bei der Einmündung in die Ostsee.
Und wenn man doch mal weiter drin eine bekommt, dann sind die meistens auf dem Weg zu den Laichplätzen oder wieder zurück in die Ostsee.


----------



## Mepps (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Die meisten Fische fingen wir auf den Spöket!
MAn muss aber ganz klar sagen, dass die Größten immer auf den Snapps reingefallen sind#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

@ MeFoschreck

Also ich fische den von dir erwähnten Köder relativ langsam. Meiner Meinung nach sinkt er auch nicht so schnell ab, wie z.B. der Snap.
Dennoch variiere ich die Einholgeschwindigkeit. Kleine "Spurts" schaden auch dem Spöket nicht und manchmal gibt ja gerade diese Führungsweise den Schlüsselreiz für einen Angriff! #6 

Bezüglich der erfolgreichen Meerforellenfischerei in den Brackgewässern läßt sich eindeutig sagen, dass die Erfolgsaussichten eher schlecht sind. Im Winter kann man ja "Glück" haben, dass man mal einer erwischt, aber es wird auch dann bei "Zufallsfänge" bleiben. Gelegentlich wird mal die eine oder andere Meefo im Strelasund gefangen. Es bleibt aber ein Lotteriespiel. Ich würde dir empfehlen, dass du dein Augenmerk auf die Außenküsten richteten solltest.
Wenn du noch persönliche Tipp`s möchtest, dann per PN. #h


----------



## Nordangler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Eure besten Meerforellensköder*

Ups der Thread ist immer noch aktuell.

Saubere Sache.

Sven


----------

